
Imperio – open-source JavaScript library to Control Laptop browser using mobile device - miblanchard
https://www.imperiojs.com/
======
miblanchard
imperio is an open source JavaScript library (name inspired by Harry Potter)
that enables developers to build web applications that harness the power of
mobile devices communicating sensor and gesture data to other devices in real-
time. imperio provides developers an easy-to-use API, configurable middleware
to easily set up device communication rules, and automatically initiates
optimal data-streams based on browser compatibility with minimal code to get
started.

